# To Kato and Rino



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

Kato you were the light of my day, the reason I love bettas so much now. You stole my heart and never gave it back. You were the most amazing male betta I've ever met. When I saw you for the first time in your little wal-mart cup I smiled. You were dark blue and beautiful. Then your red/orange eyes met mine. Something told me it was destined to be.
I brought you home and gave you a 5 gal. You were very happy. We lived happily in my room. One day your fin turned grey and I was worried. I turned on the light in your tank and saw your body was dark purple and your head was black. Then your fin healed up and it was back to normal. You were so smart, doing stuff i told you to do. Like if you werent eating and i said, eat up kato, you would start eating. 
One day I decided I was going to get you a friend. It didnt take long to find Rino (pronounced Reno). She was a gorgeous green girl and she seemed to smile. I knew you would like her. You guys fell in love! I decided to spawn you guys one day. It was hard at first, you guys didnt know what to do, but it was smooth once you got the hang of it. After that when you guys would see each other you would flare and dance and Rino would get breeding stripes. I kept you guys in view of each other always and easily spawned you 5 times!
Then one day I got a steel blue male named Kurt Cobain. You guys became good friends through the tank glasses. But Rino became sick after a year that she lived with us.. it turned out she had dropsy. She passed away in a tank next to yours. then you became very sad and you weren't your usual self. I understood why of course, you lost the love of your life. As I got more bettas you were still my favorite, I told you everyday that I loved you. 
But after two years of living with me you got fin rot. Usually your fins healed very fast but this time they wouldnt heal despite my efforts. Your fin rot became so bad it began eating at your body. I thought you still might somehow recover. I told you I didnt want to euthinize my baby. Then your red/orange eyes met mine and they told me it was time for you to join Rino.. it was okay. We said our goodbyes and I told you I loved you so much. Now you are with Rino again.

To anyone reading this, sorry for the wall of text. This is a memorial to my first betta. I loved him to death and got 2 amazing years with him. R.I.P Kato. Also R.I.P. Rino. I loved you too. ^-^ I hope betta heaven is as beautiful as you guys were.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, sounds like you really loved them. You gave them a very nice life =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, that is a very nice memorial. RIP Kato and Rino.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

thank you guys ^-^ i appreciate it!


----------



## WolfLinket (Nov 15, 2010)

Goodness, That's so sad. Q.Q


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a sad and beautiful tribute. RIP Kato & Rino.


----------

